# Napa/Sonoma/Petaluma



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi folks-
Doing some research while considering a move -- Anybody near to or know about living/working/riding in these areas? Looks like a lot of the real estate are foreclosures, has the crime rate been affected? Any other living tips? Thanks in advance.


----------



## trustbran (Apr 16, 2011)

I currenlty live in Honolulu but will be moving back to Sonoma County. Seems like property price has dropped tremendously and that's why were moving back. Hawaii is killer expensive and property prices have not really gone down and probably will never since it's paradise! Hehee... I still have family in norcal and everything seems the same (crime wise) since we left about 3 years ago, just property value has hit a real all-time low. I'm just wondering if there are alot of group meet up rides on the weekends?


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, I was shocked by the real estate values. I can get a cheaper house than I can here in Delaware!


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

I lived in the area for about 6 years. But I've been gone for 6 as well. It's easily the best place I've ever lived in my life. I can't tell you about riding, but I spent most of my years in Santa Rosa and Windsor.

The further north you go, the cheaper homes are. Median house price was beyond my limits at the time and it's a big reason I left.

I like being on the ocean side of the hills between Sonoma and Napa counties.

I'm sorry I can't be more helpful, all I can say is that if I ever get the opportunity to live there again, I'd be heading back to Santa Rosa and looking for an older home there. They're small, and way too much damn money for what they are, but I love the area, and it would make me happy.

With the food industry, cycling, photography, microbreweries, wine, it's all good stuff. Also I think the people are great (I'm younger, but I have always enjoyed older company and usually seek out such neighborhoods)

BTW, I *believe* the median house price in the area was about 500,000. And the homes were REALLY small and REALLY old. New homes were about 800 to 1 mil. How are they now?


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

One other thing. I'm not sure what your profession is. But the wine industry has a very diverse set of jobs. It's surprising what all kinds of talents they need that have nothing to do with wine. I worked for Hewlett Packard and Agilent Technologies. I was with them for 9 years before choosing to retire from there (this was during the dot.com burst and it was a brutal few years). Agilent was the largest employer at the time with R&D in Santa Rosa and manufacturing in Rohnert Park. I have no idea if they're still out there or what as most of the manufacturing migrated to Japan (R&D stayed fortunately, which is where I was).

My point is, if you're still working, it might initially seem dismal but don't discount the wine industry. Tons of tech jobs, HR, etc.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Living(awesome)/Work(depends)/Riding(awesome).

i've lived in the area(Santa Rosa mostly) for a long time now. housing prices are relative, so it's hard to comment on them. we've had our house for 10 years, so no complaints. i don't plan to sell it at the moment, so it's current value means nothing to me. lots to do, eat, drink, explore, ride. the riding is great, either road or off-road. endless miles of roads with all sorts of terrain. annadel state park is a jewel of mtbing at the edge of town. arguably one of the best in the whole bay area.

as for work, it depends. i used to work in public health, but with all the budget cuts i was laid-off and now the public has to fend for themselves. i'm a full-time student now getting "retraining". we'll see what the job market is for nurses in a year and a half. 

regarding crime rate, probably better then most other places. i live in "da hood", which means it's working class families trying to get by. is there crime? sure. there is crime in every part of the county. am i afraid to go out at night? no. i feel safer here then just about any part of SF or the east-bay i've ever lived or visited. plus we do have the best taco trucks in this part of town.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

The areas known for it's great cycling and cycling community. It's beautiful, tons of hills and ocean right there. I'm envious.


----------



## mcwenzel (Jun 9, 2006)

Live in west Petaluma for the past year and a half. Moved after ten years living in SF. We bought a short sale, so our house was about 35% off peak. 

Prices dropped dramatically but no meaningful increase in crime or problems with vacant homes from what I can see. Great place to raise kids. Petaluma weather is a little foggier/cooler than I would like. Riding is great. Tons of options.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Riding is great, loved the area while we visited. Only one compliant: Repave King Ridge Road dammit and don't change the grade while doing so. Of course that goes for Myers Grade and a couple other road too....cheap rural tards.


----------

